

Serializing Python Requests' Session Objects (2012) - edward
http://sharats.me/serializing-python-requests-session-objects-for-fun-and-profit.html

======
di
Session objects have been pickle-able since 2013:

[https://github.com/kennethreitz/requests/pull/1243](https://github.com/kennethreitz/requests/pull/1243)

